# Do you guys donate blood when on tren?



## Mean Machine (Aug 26, 2013)

I am in week 10 of a test/tren cycle and trying to find out if its okay to donate blood tomorrow. also on hcg.    I don't want to donate if there is a chance that I can hurt someone.     After reading up on this at different forums, there seems to be lots of people that say Don't donate blood while on cycle.


what would you guys do?


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 26, 2013)

Go for it. Might put a beard on a woman but what's more important, your health or her having to shave?


----------



## DF (Aug 26, 2013)

They will say no if you bring it up.  Nothing wrong with it though.


----------



## JM750 (Aug 26, 2013)

I just gave blood on saturday. They do ask 100 questions, but they also test the blood you donate before it goes into anyone. Not sure if they test for tren tho? LOL


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 26, 2013)

U will b fine and so will anyone who takes ur blood. I donated mid cycle on tren


----------



## Azog (Aug 26, 2013)

I am assuming they remove certain things from the blood you donate. Testosterone being one of them, maybe? I am a complete ignoramus when it comes to all things medical, but I don't think even a healthy, non steroid cycling male's levels of test in blood would be good for a woman or child.


----------



## grind4it (Aug 26, 2013)

Keep in mind when someone receives your blood they are not replacing thier blood with yours. They are adding a very small precentage of your blood to theirs. The worst thing that will happen is if they are a professional athlete they could fail a blood test.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 26, 2013)

Agree with DFeaton. The blood you donate will be "sanitized" anyway before being passed to a recipient. 

Don't mention AAS and donate blood every 3-4 months.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 31, 2013)

I cant donate while on tren - my body temperature is 0.5 degrees too warm. The Red Cross as strict requirements to donate and one of them is an acceptable range for body temperature, and when i run tren my core temp goes up. Tren should be out my system in another two weeks then i can look at donating again.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 31, 2013)

The only thing you gotta worry about is bp being high. They wont let you donate.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> The only thing you gotta worry about is bp being high. They wont let you donate.



Temp and Iron Content are two other markers they use. At least at our local Red Cross. Everytime you donate you get your finger stuck for an iron test, and they take your temperature and blood pressure. I got turned away because of temperature even though my veins were overflowing with blood. Which was a bummer as i was all psyched up to do the deed. Last time would have been the third time i donated.


----------



## Times Roman (Sep 2, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Go for it. Might put a beard on a woman but *what's more important, your health or her hving to shavae?*



you're pretty funny.

actually, I'm on a tren cycle, and going in tomorrow to donate.  I'm one pint away from the one gallon club.  I guess they have some kind of tricky handshake, or some shit?


----------



## 502 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've never donated blood. I Do need to soon. What's the highest BP they will take? I'll make sure it's down when I go in.


----------



## username1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I switched from Red Cross to carter blood care for a few reasons but one thing is that after you donate they will give you a card with a phone number on it that you can call to have your blood discarded. So if it run bothers you, you can call them right away when you get home and say something like you're on antibiotics and had completely forgot or you didn't know your medication was an anti biotic until you got home and looked it up or whatever


----------



## username1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I guess nevermind about carter blood care they aren't nationwide but, I guess you could do the same with red cross if you were really worried about it.

Anyway Red Cross tests the blood and will discard it themselves if anything is off, here's the process:

Blood Safety

Assuring the safety of the blood supply is a rigorous process that includes testing, proper processing, labeling and storage, and careful quality control of donated blood. To help ensure that the blood is as safe as possible, the American Red Cross:

Accepts donations only from voluntary blood donors.
Provides information about high-risk behaviors associated with transmissible diseases that may impact one's ability to donate blood.
Conducts a behavioral and health history interview and a mini physical exam with all donors prior to donation.
Provides a confidential 800-number donors can call with any questions or concerns after their donation.
Donating Blood Safety
Tests donations for infectious diseases, including HIV, hepatitis B and C viruses, syphilis and others and discards donated blood that have abnormal test results.
Invests in research and technology to support the development of new and more sophisticated tests.

http://www.redcrossblood.org/donating-blood/donation-process/donation-process-safety


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 3, 2013)

Think tren is most common to donate on from wht I've read..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Think tren is most common to donate on from wht I've read..



this and when on EQ.


----------

